# مرفق ملف لحساب الكميات واستخراج التكلفة الاساسية للمشروع (أكسل Excel)



## كرباج (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

مرفق لكم ملف اكسل لحساب الكميات واستخراج التكلفة الاساسية للمشروع 

جاهز للعمل فوراً​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2010)

مجهود طيب..


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## واثق الخطوه (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## كرباج (20 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية على المرور


----------



## دعيج (21 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ,,,,, جاري التحميل


----------



## binlltam (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

منتدى رائع واعضاء نجوم في عالم الهندسة اشكر تعاونك ونتمنى المزيد.:75:


----------



## بن دحمان (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## aamari (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير عنا وعن جميع المسلمين


----------



## Hany salem (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ,,,,, جاري التحميل*


----------



## yaso780 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عودة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الأبداع


----------



## 371 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## jamalmn2002 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكر اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيكم 
واناء ابحث عن برنامج لاحتساب تحليل تكاليف البنود لاعمال الطرق والجسور اذا عند اي صديق اي معلومات ارجو ان يوافيني بها شاكرا للجميع


----------



## saidelsayedab (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## osamaibraheim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

thank u for this file


----------



## akram621 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سعد شاكر (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله في جهودك المتميزة 

بس ليش مافتح عندي !! ما أدري


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa55 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
ووفقك الله


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mezohazoma (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## Talal9577 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

تشكر اخي العزيز


----------



## mohammedsharaby (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## *الظفيري* (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## حنين ميسره (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشق السهر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hany_kortoba (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود ممتاز تشكر علية 
ادعوا الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## boushy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## iraqivisionary (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## baha927 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب*​


----------



## mezohazoma (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خبرا.


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عزيزي جهد مشكور لكن علينا تميز ما يلي
1- عند ترقيم البنود يجب ان نتبع الترقيم القياسي و هو من 1 الى 16 مثلا الاعمال الارضية 1 و الخرسانة 2 و البلوك 3 و الكهرباء 16و المكيانيك 15 و هكذا
2- عند ذكر البلوك فإنه يذكر حسب المقاس يعني 10 - 15- 20 و ليس ارضي اول و هكذا
3- الاعمال الخارجية للفيلا غير مذكورة مثل الخزان الارضي و اعمال الموقع العام و السور
4- أعمال الكهرباء لا يجوز ان تكون مقطوعة ما دام انت تتحدث عن تحليل سعر يجب تصنيفها
5- النقطة المهم جدا ان هذا ليس تحليل كلفة كما ذكرت و انما هو توقع الكلفة للمناقصات و للعموم لكن تحليل الكلفة يعني كل بند من هذه البنود يقسم الى مواد و عمالة و معدات و نفقات و ادارة و نثريات 
6- غايتي من المداخلة شكرك و تشجيعك على تطوير الفكرة لانها مهمة جدا تحديدا تحليل سعر للفيلا و الشقة
7- معكم اخوك المهندس ناصر البلخي و انا مهندس تخطيط و لدي خبرة طويلة بالموضوع الذي ذكرته


----------



## samipro (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل


----------



## amr fathy (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر لك كثيييييير


----------



## المهندس الذيب (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## mezohazoma (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير**ا*


----------



## jamalmn2002 (4 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور 
جزاك الله خيرا 
ووفقك الله 


تحيتي لك​


----------



## emadlaith (10 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيـــــــق


----------



## باسل أفندي (7 مارس 2012)

سلمت يمناك


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (8 مارس 2012)

شك شك رارا


----------



## hmadamaxseres (12 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hmadamaxseres (12 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## mezohazoma (28 يوليو 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199614.html


----------



## mezohazoma (28 يوليو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## معمر السمومي (30 يوليو 2012)

شهر مبارك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس رياض خالد (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## lostlove515 (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أبو أحمد. (11 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
​


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## أبو السيوف (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ومجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## bsharg (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
لكم كل التحية و المحبة 
وو الشكر


----------



## كووجااك (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على الافاده


----------



## أبو سحر (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله الخير ياباشمهندس*


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​
​


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## nofal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى و جارى التحميل


----------



## akram621 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ,,,​


----------



## محمد النواري (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## صلاحالدين (8 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## taiscer (16 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aaaaaa022000 (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرًا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (1 مايو 2013)

الف مليون شكر على الملف الرائع


----------



## Ibraheem ALzupiery (10 مايو 2013)

الله يزيدك علم وعلم والف شكر


----------



## اميرة غزة (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ...
جاري التحميل ...


----------



## loved_boy (11 مايو 2013)

Hanks
sooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## body55 (13 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم//////////////////////////////////////


----------



## وليد زين العابدين (1 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم وشكرا جزيلاً


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## tbuly (5 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## MHRL (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (14 أبريل 2015)

مشكور عمل جيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (20 أبريل 2015)

مشكور جهد جيد


----------



## محمد الجفري (22 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (25 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكمvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## غيضان (30 أبريل 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mhmdmomni (30 أبريل 2015)

الله يعطيكم العافية​


----------



## body55 (11 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكمmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

